# Fruhlingsfest



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Not really a cigar fest but, alot of beer drinking and a few cigars smoked. 
No better way to spend a German Saturday afternoon at Springfest.

My little Sony CyberShot takes a pretty good video too. 
Love is in the air baby.

Click inside the film strip to view.

http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u195/Verpackung/?action=view&current=MOV00015.flv


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Great Photos Patrick, reminds me of the times I was stationed in Germany, wasn't smoking gars then but the beer was great.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cool Pics Look like great time for all !!!!


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice pics RedmondP. Who is the girl with you on the picture? Your daughter???? :banana: :banana:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Great pictures Patrick!! Looks like a fantastic way to spend a spring day.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

OOOHhhhhhhhhhhh,......

I miss the homeland.... 

Awesome thread bro!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I love those thingy's the ladies wear.............


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

didier said:


> Nice pics RedmondP. Who is the girl with you on the picture? Your daughter???? :banana: :banana:


Do I really look that old. She is 13 years my younger though. :shock: :shock: 8)


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Be wise, Show her my question, that'll make her happy and happy woman is always good. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

didier said:


> happy woman is always good. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


True Dat!!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Definitely show her that post...


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah! , sure, that'll work, just say to her,

" do you want to come back to my place and I'll show you my post"

Yeah, that'll work? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

This is it. Last weekend of Springfest and it's boy's night out. Could be alot of fun. Will bring along a few friend. There is a group of about 6 of us heading downtown in about a hour. Good time, smokes, and drinks to come.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

redmondp said:


> This is it. Last weekend of Springfest and it's boy's night out. Could be alot of fun. Will bring along a few friend. There is a group of about 6 of us heading downtown in about a hour. Good time, smokes, and drinks to come.


Nice lineup for your friends... :smoke:


----------

